# tuning



## fibes (Mar 24, 2009)

hi everyone just bought a mk1 240 sport tt n love it but im wantin to add about 30bhp to it . this will be the first time ive ever modified a car b4 so i avent a clue on how to achive this . so if anyone could help plz do thanks


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

fibes said:


> hi everyone just bought a mk1 240 sport tt n love it but im wantin to add about 30bhp to it . this will be the first time ive ever modified a car b4 so i avent a clue on how to achive this . so if anyone could help plz do thanks


Hello and welcome to the forum 

Do you know if the car has had a re-map at all?


----------



## fibes (Mar 24, 2009)

no it asnt its all standard


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  
You will be lucky to get 300BHP with the standard turbo my TTR is running 280 with sports cat/exhaust full set samcos Forge FMIC and DV remap and a few other bits 
Here is a great mod join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## fibes (Mar 24, 2009)

a friend said that a dcat , recur valve , induction kit and a chip should get me the extra 30bhp but i dont want to be damagin the car. so i 4rt id ask first what u think?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> You will be lucky to get 300BHP with the standard turbo


He wants an extra 30bhp (so 270 ish)


----------

